# Hey, hiya folks



## entomol (May 25, 2009)

Hi people. I'm new so I better intro myself. My name is Les and I live in London, England. I'm just planning my setup and deciding on species to get. Have read lots of advice in this great forum, and am happy to be here. I have raised tarantulas from spiderlings to adults (many years ago), and am really looking forward to my new Mantid interest. Anyway, just wanted to say hello!

Les.


----------



## beckyl92 (May 25, 2009)

entomol said:


> Hi people. I'm new so I better intro myself. My name is Les and I live in London, England. I'm just planning my setup and deciding on species to get. Have read lots of advice in this great forum, and am happy to be here. I have raised tarantulas from spiderlings to adults (many years ago), and am really looking forward to my new Mantid interest. Anyway, just wanted to say hello!Les.


Hey welcome  

im Becky and from Manchester.

Which species are you planning on getting?


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny Florida.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 25, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## Katnapper (May 25, 2009)

Hello Les, and welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow Les from P-town Colorado [/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2009)

Hello Les, welcome to our home,. from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## entomol (May 26, 2009)

I want to say a big thanks for all the great welcomes! What a friendly place this is, very nice to be here. Hi to you all.

Becky, I'm not sure what to get at the moment because the choice of 'fairly' easy to keep species is so big. By next week I will be ready to order, so I have plenty of time to decide. I'm going to start with two different species, maybe The Peacock mantis and The Giant Asian Mantis, but?


----------



## beckyl92 (May 26, 2009)

entomol said:


> I want to say a big thanks for all the great welcomes! What a friendly place this is, very nice to be here. Hi to you all.Becky, I'm not sure what to get at the moment because the choice of 'fairly' easy to keep species is so big. By next week I will be ready to order, so I have plenty of time to decide. I'm going to start with two different species, maybe The Peacock mantis and The Giant Asian Mantis, but?


ahh nice  

if you ask me id recommend the Giant Malaysian Shielded Mantis  

I have an adult and shes so friendly and easy to look after. They're also a pretty nice size (4 inches).

Heres a pictures


----------



## entomol (May 26, 2009)

She's beautiful and colourful Becky! I found a nice set on Flickr of this species Flickr . Really nice, I will add this species to my small list. Thanks.


----------



## Katnapper (May 26, 2009)

Les, I very much like the Rhombodera sp. also! It's a great one to put on your list.


----------



## beckyl92 (May 26, 2009)

entomol said:


> She's beautiful and colourful Becky! I found a nice set on Flickr of this species Flickr . Really nice, I will add this species to my small list. Thanks.


no problem  

i think theres a few breeders of this species on the forum


----------

